# Mplayer fails with .asx URLs



## slackhead (Jul 17, 2012)

When I try to run:

`$ mplayer -cache 512 -playlist [url]http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r3.asx[/url]`

It gets stuck in a continuous connecting loop. If I fetch the file manually and play it, it works.

Anyone else got this problem, or know of a solution?


----------



## P2O2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,

Download the file and use one of the addresses it provide mms://....

It works in Debian, it should do it with mplayer for FreeBSD.

Regards


----------



## izotov (Jul 17, 2012)

slackhead said:
			
		

> When I try to run:
> 
> `$ mplayer -cache 512 -playlist [url]http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r3.asx[/url]`
> 
> ...


It won't help you but the same happens to me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2012)

I get past the connection stage, and it starts caching and (apparently) playing. I see no video, maybe I miss a codec. But it basically works for me.


```
$ mplayer -cache 512 -playlist http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r3.asx                                          
Resolving www.bbc.co.uk for AF_INET...
Connecting to server www.bbc.co.uk[212.58.246.94]: 80...

STREAM_ASF, URL: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r3.asx
Resolving www.bbc.co.uk for AF_INET...
Connecting to server www.bbc.co.uk[212.58.246.94]: 80...

size_confirm mismatch!: 22611 28271
Error while parsing chunk header
Failed, exiting.
Resolving www.bbc.co.uk for AF_INET...
Connecting to server www.bbc.co.uk[212.58.246.94]: 80...

Cache size set to 512 KBytes
MPlayer SVN-r34821-snapshot-4.6.4 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Playing mms://wmlive-nonacl.bbc.net.uk/wms/bbc_ami/radio3/radio3_bb_live_int_ep1_sl0?BBC-UID=85e00085b8c265eb31fc1a60d1793c5d5801d68650c0a2d1c2b830f4849dc284&SSO2-UID=.
STREAM_ASF, URL: mms://wmlive-nonacl.bbc.net.uk/wms/bbc_ami/radio3/radio3_bb_live_int_ep1_sl0?BBC-UID=85e00085b8c265eb31fc1a60d1793c5d5801d68650c0a2d1c2b830f4849dc284&SSO2-UID=
Resolving wmlive-nonacl.bbc.net.uk for AF_INET...
Connecting to server wmlive-nonacl.bbc.net.uk[212.58.251.94]: 1755...

Connected
unknown object
unknown object
unknown object
file object, packet length = 2261 (2261)
unknown object
stream object, stream ID: 1
unknown object
data object
mmst packet_length = 2261
Cache size set to 512 KBytes
Cache fill: 19.13% (100271 bytes)   

ASF file format detected.
[asfheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
Clip info:
 title: BBC Radio 3
 author: BBC Radio 3
 copyright: British Broadcasting Corporation Copyright 2012, all rights reserved.
 comments: BBCMEDR108:2:A (2)
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
libavcodec version 54.12.100 (internal)
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 48.0 kbit/3.40% (ratio: 6003->176400)
Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:529805.2 (147:10:05.2) of 0.0 (unknown)  0.5% 17%

etc.
```


----------



## slackhead (Jul 17, 2012)

Today I experimented with adding a few configure options like stream555 and realplayer support.

It now works fine.

There is no video by the way, it's a radio station.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh right, got thrown by the DivX bit.


----------

